# Quellen für Notebooks ohne vorinstalliertes Windows

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich weiß es ist schon öfters darüber gesprochen worden. Jetzt wird es ernst: Ich möchte ein Notebook kaufen und lege wert darauf, kein vorinstalliertes Windows mitfinanzieren zu müssen. Eine Quelle für Notebook Barebones (http://www.tigersoft.de) ist mir bekannt. Aber ich hätte gerne ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Im Übrigen handelt es sich bei Tigersoft um MSI Geräte - kann jemand etwas dazu sagen? Wo gibt es sonst noch Notebooks ohne BS, hat jemand eine Empfehlung für bestimmte Geräte?

Danke

-Erdie

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich finde den Ansatz grundverkehrt. Wichtig ist, daß sie gut mit Linux/Gentoo laufen, dann kann man sich über die Abwesenheit von Windows Gedanken machen.

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wo gibt es sonst noch Notebooks ohne BS, hat jemand eine Empfehlung für bestimmte Geräte?
> 
> 

 

grundsätzlich gibts ja auch Hersteller, deren Notebooks Linux Zertifiziert sind. Diese Notebooks kann man dann in der Regel mit einem Linux, DOS oder ohne OS bekommen. HP ist z.B. einer dieser Hersteller. Maxdata hatte auch mal Notebooks ohne OS.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich möchte jetzt nichts falsches Sagen aber ein Freund von mir behauptete mal das wenn man bei Dell telefonisch einen Computer oder auch Laptop bestellt muss man das Windows nicht dazu nehmen.

Nur Online geht es nicht weil...

...naja manche glauben wohl Computer laufen auch ohne Betriebssystem.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

@Klaus-Meier:

Ich suche ja auch ein Gerät, daß sowohl gut unter linux läuft  und eben auch ohne Windows gekauft werden kann. Ich weigere mich diesen Weltkonzern über eine unfreiwillige Spende meinerseits zu unterstützen. Weiß jemand, ob MSI Geräte etwas taugen?

Danke

-Erdie

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Bullman macht das auch noch (www.bullman.de), da hab ich mein Notebook gekauft. Ist ne recht gute Qualität und hat den nicht ganz nebensächlichen positiven Effekt, dass die dir das NB später auch jederzeit nochmal aufrüsten können. Verkauft wird dort mit OS nach Wahl und ohne OS. Die Geräte sind Linux-zertifiziert. 

Allerdings kannst du da nicht selbst bestellen sondern brauchts einen Reseller, da kommts halt drauf an, ob du einen in der Nähe hast.

----------

## Silicoid

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich suche ja auch ein Gerät, daß sowohl gut unter linux läuft  und eben auch ohne Windows gekauft werden kann. Ich weigere mich diesen Weltkonzern über eine unfreiwillige Spende meinerseits zu unterstützen. Weiß jemand, ob MSI Geräte etwas taugen?
> 
> 

 

Schonmal bei http://www.tuxmobile.org/ nachgesehen?

Eventuell auch mal bei http://www.tuxhardware.de/ schauen. Die haben derzeit nur ein Notebook im Angebot. Das nette ist, daß die sehr ausführliche Infos in Richtugn Linux liefern. Was geht, was nicht geht, wie die Konfig-Files aussehen.

----------

## Voidberg

Ich habe mir 2005 das MSI S260 ohne Windows gekauft und bin damit sehr zu frieden.

Die Hardware wird zu ~95% unterstützt (die ~5% Rest sind der Cardreader, der ist

intern an den PCMCIA-Bus dran gedengelt und da möchte keiner einen Treiber für

schreiben). Selbst S3 Suspend to Ram geht ohne Probleme. Ich hatte zu Anfang ein

wenig Vorbehalt wegen dem Service vom MSI, aber als die Tastatur mal ne Macke

hatte haben die von MSI das Ding innerhalb von vier Tagen wieder zurück wieder

heile bei mir abgeliefert.

Fazit: Ich mag MSI und würde mir da wieder eins kaufen.

----------

## der_flo

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich möchte jetzt nichts falsches Sagen aber ein Freund von mir behauptete mal das wenn man bei Dell telefonisch einen Computer oder auch Laptop bestellt muss man das Windows nicht dazu nehmen.
> 
> Nur Online geht es nicht weil...
> 
> ...naja manche glauben wohl Computer laufen auch ohne Betriebssystem.  

 

von dem gerücht habe ich auch schon gehört, würde mich interessieren, ob da was dran ist. vorstellen kann ichs mir ja. zu dem server, den ich letztens bestellt habe, musste man auch kein os nehmen.

übrigens: lenovo/ibm hat jetzt ein notebook der t-serie mit suse-linux rausgebracht. ibms find ich immer noch am geilsten, bin mit meinem x31 eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## oscarwild

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also ich finde den Ansatz grundverkehrt. Wichtig ist, daß sie gut mit Linux/Gentoo laufen, dann kann man sich über die Abwesenheit von Windows Gedanken machen.

 

Mitgelieferte OEM-Versionen von Win XP bzw. Vista beaufschlagen je nach Anbieter den Kaufpreis um 50 - 100 Euronen, die man sich entweder sparen kann, oder die - in vernünftiger, linuxtauglicher Hardware angelegt - sinnvoller investiert sind. Ich finde diesen Ansatz daher grundrichtig.

Bzgl. MSI kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen, hatte noch nie größere Probleme mit MSI-Komponenten, allerdings beschränkt sich meiner Erfahrung vorwiegend auf Desktop-PCs.

Zur Not kannst Du aber immer noch ein grundsätzlich linuxtaugliches Notebook nehmen, und das mitgelieferte OS bei eBay verkaufen, und zwar vollkommen legal, siehe BGH-Urteil vom  06.07.2000  I ZR 244/97.

----------

## zworK

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Zur Not kannst Du aber immer noch ein grundsätzlich linuxtaugliches Notebook nehmen, und das mitgelieferte OS bei eBay verkaufen, und zwar vollkommen legal, siehe BGH-Urteil vom  06.07.2000  I ZR 244/97.

 

Das wird nur leider schwierig, wenn das OS als "Recovery"-Version auf CD/DVD oder Plattenpartition mitgeliefert wird.

----------

## xraver

War es nicht einmal so, das man - wenn man kein Windows will - auch keinś nehmen muss? Ob es der Hersteller, Händler mitmacht ist die 2´te Frage. Aber irgentwie ist mir zu Ohren gekommen das man Windows nicht kaufen muss wenn man sich neue Hardware zulegt. Was sagt das deutsche Recht dazu?

----------

## oscarwild

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Das wird nur leider schwierig, wenn das OS als "Recovery"-Version auf CD/DVD oder Plattenpartition mitgeliefert wird.

 

Also ich habe hier zwei ältere XP Home-CDs herumfahren, auf denen steht zwar Recovery drauf, installiert habe ich die aber nach mehrmaligem Rechnerwechsel jeweils problemlos unter VmWare... von daher scheint die Aufschrift "Recovery" eher der Kundenverwirrung zu dienen, man berichtige mich, falls es auch "echte" Recoveries geben sollte!

Dass das OS zwischenzeitlich z.T. nur noch als Plattenpartition ausgeliefert wird, war mir bis jetzt neu, das ist natürlich übel...

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aber irgentwie ist mir zu Ohren gekommen das man Windows nicht kaufen muss wenn man sich neue Hardware zulegt. Was sagt das deutsche Recht dazu?

 

Na zum Glück hat M$ noch nicht den gleichen Status wie die GEZ, und kann selbstverständlich nicht von Dir fordern, deren Produkte zu erwerben!

Allerdings kannst Du von einem Händler nur das kaufen, was er Dir pauschal oder auf individuelle Anfrage hin anbietet. Ein Angebot kann er - solange es keine Behörde ist, und er nicht auf das Geld angewiesen ist - generell verweigern, und sei es, weil ihm Deine Nase nicht gefällt.

Gerade Discounter kaufen zudem die Systeme ja bereits fix und fertig ein, und teuer an alle weiter, die sich z.B. von getürkten Rabattaktionen blenden lassen (sry, das war jetzt politisch unkorrekt *g*) .

Windows aus dem vorkonfektionierten Paket zu entfernen, wäre daher ein Mehraufwand. Wenn der IchBinDochGanzSchönBlöd-Markt-Mitarbeiter überhaupt dazu in der Lage ist, nimmt er evtl. gegen ein Aufpreis (!) die CD aus der Packung, wirft sie weg und formatiert die Platte - nur wäre das sicher nicht im Sinne des Käufers  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Auf meinen VAIO-Laptop sah das so aus;

Keine CD mit dabei - die Recovery-CD muss man sich selber erstellen. Dazu gabs eine Partion auf der Platte, die von mir während der Gentoo-Installation gelöscht wurde bevor ich eine Recovery-CD erstellt habe   :Cool:  .

----------

## b3cks

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *zworK wrote:*   Das wird nur leider schwierig, wenn das OS als "Recovery"-Version auf CD/DVD oder Plattenpartition mitgeliefert wird. 
> 
> Also ich habe hier zwei ältere XP Home-CDs herumfahren, auf denen steht zwar Recovery drauf, installiert habe ich die aber nach mehrmaligem Rechnerwechsel jeweils problemlos unter VmWare... von daher scheint die Aufschrift "Recovery" eher der Kundenverwirrung zu dienen, man berichtige mich, falls es auch "echte" Recoveries geben sollte!
> 
> Dass das OS zwischenzeitlich z.T. nur noch als Plattenpartition ausgeliefert wird, war mir bis jetzt neu, das ist natürlich übel...

 

Recovery CDs sind meist mehr oder weniger das gleiche wie OEM CDs. Sie enthalten nur noch entsprechende Treiber und Modifikationen (Default User Profile, Wallpaper, etc.) zur Basis, Windows. Mehr nicht. Manche schmücken sich nocht mit einem extra Backup-Manager, Partitionierer und anschließendem Windows Unattended Installer, aber das war es dann auch. Es gibt also kein Grund, warum dies nicht unter einer VM laufen sollte. Außer ein Tool greift vorher irgendwelche Hardware-S/Ns ab und verweigert anschließend die Installation. Ansonsten ist Kundenverwirrung hier schon das richtige Schlagwort. Es soll wohl eben Sicherheit vermitteln (Marketing). Eine Rettung ist es in den meisten Fällen aber eben nicht, sondern eine einfache Neuinstallation. Vielleicht hat man den Alternativbegriff Ausbeutung zu ernst genommen. Das seit neuestem anstatt der genannten Recovery CD eine Recovery Partition angelegt wird ist einfach nur traurig. Nur damit der Konzern wieder X ¤ einspart, weil man keine CDs mehr pressen muss. Zumal ist auf dieser Parition nichts anderes als das fertige Systemimage, welche über die Nutzerpartition übergepügelt wird. Sprich, wenn die Platte eine Macke hat oder das FS vermurkst, bringt diese Partition einem schon mal gar nix mehr. Zumal ist es genial, dass diese Überbügelfunktion einfach beim Booten aktiviert werden kann. Bei HP kommt vor dem Windows Start einfach die Frage "For Recovery press F11" (oder so). Ich habe es noch nicht probiert, aber ich denke, dass nach weiteren wenigen Tastendrucken wird das derzeitige Ist-System gnadenlos überspielt. Immerhin kann man bei HP diese Partition problemlos entfernen, inklsuive der ganzen sinnlosen Zusatztools und HP schickt einem auch auf Wunsch eine entsprechende Installations CD zu.

Hm, voll am Thread Thema vorbei... Sry!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## mthalmei

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein MSI L745 als Barebone zugelegt. Das heist ich hab mir über zwei Online-Shops das Barebone und die dazugehörigen Komponenten besorgt und selbst zusammengebaut. Das ganze ist bei etwas Übung im Umgang mit Computer-Hardware absolut problemlos. Zusätzlich zum Vorteil des fehlenden BS hat man natürlich auch eine umfangreiche Komponentenauswahl.

Von der Verarbeitungsqualität kann ich bisher eigentlich nur gutes zum MSI Barebone sagen (hab ihn jedoch erst seit einem Monat).

Auch die Kompatibilität mit Linux beim überwiegenden Teil der von mir verbauten Hardware sehr gut.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mich für das MSI MS-262 entschieden.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## reyneke

Nur falls jemand ein ähnliches Anliegen hat: ich habe letztens bei www.arlt.com ein Angebot für ein Notebook mit vorinstalliertem Knoppix gesehen. Vielleicht gibt's das noch.

Gruß,

rey

----------

## nikaya

Ich meine dass die Anwender von Linux bei den Herstellern etwas offensiver nach Notebooks ohne BS anfragen sollten.Ich betone ohne da ein Notebook mit Suse,Ubuntu,Knoppix oder sonstwas einem Gentoofreak auch nicht viel weiterhilft.Andererseits könnte man bei solchen natürlich davon ausgehen dass die Hardware linux-kompatibel ist.Also evtl. doch mit einem vorinstallierten Linux.  :Confused: 

Es geht ja vorrangig nicht um das Geld was man irgendwo ja auch für ein Windows bezahlt,sondern darum ein Zeichen gegen Microsoft zu setzen.

Die meisten kaufen einfach ein Notebook,löschen Windows oder richten ein Dualboot-System ein und gut ist.In den Statistiken tauchen sie aber als reine Windows-User auf.Wenn sich irgendein Hardwarehersteller dann überlegt mal einen Open-Source-Treiber zu entwickeln sagt ihm sein freundlicher Microsoft-Berater:"Brauchst Du nicht.Auf 90% aller Notebooks läuft Windows".Am nächsten Tag kommt der Apple-Vertreter und sagt:"Und 10% laufen unter MacOS X".

In einem Artikel habe ich gelesen dass bei Lenovo in Kanada in fünf Jahren niemand nach einem Notebook ohne BS gefragt hat:

http://www.figuiere.net/hub/blog/?2006/01/06/351-market-dumping-by-bundling

Man solllte bei den Herstellern einfach mal doof anfragen ob es auch Notebooks ohne BS oder mit Linux gibt.Einfach um den Bedarf mal anzuzeigen.

Ich weiß dass sich so gut wie keiner auf ein Notebook ohne BS einlassen wird.Das hat wohl viele Gründe,allein schon um die Kompatibilität zwischen Hard -und Software zu gewährleisten.Bei mir ist zwar im Moment kein Bedarf für ein Notebook (oder eher kein Geld  :Wink: ),aber ich werde mal dumm fragen falls ich eins anschaffe.

----------

## moe

zepto bietet seine NBs ohne Betriebssystem an, aber wie gut oder schlecht sie unter Linux laufen weiß ich nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt ein MSI Core Duo Notebook von http://www.tigersoft.de bestellt. Das Teil ist ohne BS, als Barebone konfigurierbar und günstig. Da es für meine Freundin ist, habe ich Kubuntu drauf installiert, von Gentoo konnte ich sie in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht überzeugen. Bei Kubuntu lief  alles out of the box, inclusive Wlan. Soo schlecht ist das nicht. Allerdings geht mir der doofe genkernel auf den Zeiger, als ich dem Realtimefähigkeiten beibringen wollte gabs schon Probleme. Aber das sind ja Spezialanwendungen ..

-Erdie

----------

## Treborius

ich suche immernoch  :Embarassed: 

hab auf tigersoft.de zwar in etwa etwas gefunden, 

aber als Programmierer brauch ich auf jeden fall ne einigermassen gut 3D-Karten (natürlich nicht ATI)

ich werd euch auf dem laufen halten, und bin für tipps dankbar, denn ich habe

es langsam satt das einem überall dieser win-mist angedreht//aufgedrängt wird

----------

## nikaya

Vielleicht wird Dell mal attraktiv wenn sie immer so einen guten Service anbieten.

Wieviel Du für Windows bei einem neuen Dell zahlst und wie Du Dein Geld zurückkriegst

Ist zwar ein wenig Schreiberei per Email aber Dell bekommt ausdrücklich mitgeteilt das man Windows Vista nicht möchte.So kann man seiner Aversion gegen Microsoft nicht nur durch Ignoranz eine Stimme verleihen.

----------

## schachti

Dell liefert demnaechst auch Notebooks mit Linux: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87569.

----------

## nikaya

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Dell liefert demnaechst auch Notebooks mit Linux: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87569.

 

Gute Nachrichten.Welche Distribution darauf vorinstalliert wird ist mir persönlich schnuppe da sowieso Gentoo draufkommen würde.Wichtig ist das die Hardwarekomponenten linuxkompatibel sind.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Dell liefert demnaechst auch Notebooks mit Linux: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87569. 
> 
> Gute Nachrichten.Welche Distribution darauf vorinstalliert wird ist mir persönlich schnuppe da sowieso Gentoo draufkommen würde.Wichtig ist das die Hardwarekomponenten linuxkompatibel sind.

 

Na es könnte aber auch sein, dass sie eigene Treiber basteln. Oder Novell/Suse, damit halt nicht alles geht. Warten wir doch erst mal ab. Zwischen der ersten Ankündigung, Privatkunden PCs mit AMD Prozessoren zu liefern und bis sie dann tatsächlich kamen, vergingen Jahre. Aber egal was passiert, es ist ein sehr guter Schritt.

----------

## nikaya

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die Linux-Notebooks auch fleißig gekauft werden.Sonst hat sich die Sache schnell wieder erledigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die Linux-Notebooks auch fleißig gekauft werden.Sonst hat sich die Sache schnell wieder erledigt.

 Naja, meinst du Dell hat das freiwillig gemacht? Also Vista wird in Zukunft das BS für den AldiDAU. Wer von 2000 wechselt, der wechselt nicht zu Vista, versprochen.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ... versprochen.

 

OK,und wird auch nicht gebrochen.Ich nehme Dich beim Wort.  :Wink: 

Aber mal im Ernst.Ich glaube nicht dass Microsoft das so einfach hinnehmen wird.Denen war noch kein schmutziger Trick zu schmutzig.

Zudem ist Dell ein Massenhersteller der eigentlich auf ein paar Linux-Nerds keine Rücksicht nehmen kann.Und die Masse greift nun mal immer wieder auf Windows zurück da sie es kennen.Klar kann Dell ein,zwei Notebooks oder Desktop-PCs mit Linux anbieten.Mich würde es freuen wenn Dell damit auch noch Gewinn machen könnte.Dann würde so eine Sache auch fortbestehen.

Aber in der Vergangenheit ist so etwas schnell wieder eingestellt worden.Entweder war es im totalen Billigsektor angesiedelt wo niemand nach Linux fragt oder die Vorkonfiguration des Systems war ziemlich miserabel.Ich meine gelesen zu haben Ubuntu würde ganz passable out-of-the-box-Lösungen liefern.Würde ich zwar sofort wieder löschen aber der Ottonormal-Linuxer muß ein System haben welches sofort funktioniert.Dell braucht also einen guten Distributor an der Seite der gute Softwarelösungen anbietet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   ... versprochen. 
> 
> OK,und wird auch nicht gebrochen.Ich nehme Dich beim Wort. 
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst.Ich glaube nicht dass Microsoft das so einfach hinnehmen wird.Denen war noch kein schmutziger Trick zu schmutzig.
> ...

 

Ich sehe das so. An der "Microsoftsteuer" bei Aldi und dem Geiz ist Blöd Markt verdient Microsoft vielleicht 40 Euro pro Zwangsinstallation. Und Dell gar nichts. Geld gemacht haben sie mit den Firmen, die sich das ganze Geraffel inklusive Office kaufen mussten. Schon wegen des Finanzamtes. Die Sache ist einfach die, dass der Kundenkreis, der dafür bislang richtig Kohle abgedrückt hat, am Wechseln ist. Und das hat auch Dell gerafft. Die 15 Prozent, die jetzt vielleicht wechseln, haben Microsoft 50% des Gewinns gebracht.

Es geht hier nicht um den AldiPC mit 90% Raubkopien, es geht hier um Firmenkunden.

----------

